

Apple blog update - ilike
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/04/16/app-store-rejection-fiore

======
hammerdr
"I realize this was an app, not an e-book, but Apple can’t credibly run a book
store while holding any sort of policy that bans political satire." -Gruber

I could not agree more with Gruber's last statement.

------
drewcrawford
> I think he should have resubmitted immediately, and hoped for a different
> reviewer.

Isn't that a symptom of a broken system though?

